# neurostimulators - cpt 64561



## slwise (Jun 26, 2012)

We are considering doing this procedure and I would like to know if anyone has an immediate yay or nay reaction please - is it worth the investment from a reimbursement standpoint?    Thank you!


----------



## stonecm (Jun 27, 2012)

Initial thought is yay. This procedure reimburses well when performed in the office setting. Majority of the payment is for the leads (L8680)


----------



## slwise (Jun 27, 2012)

*thank you!*

thank you for the info!


----------

